# Are raw bones OK the second day?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I got Jax a huge raw cow femur yesterday from the butcher. 
He worked on it a bit yesterday and it's been baking in the sun all day today. 
Is it still good?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Personally, I say no...because of the splintering when they dry out. But my dogs sometimes bury them, dig them up re-chew without me knowing and no problems, _so far. _If I had the choice, no, I wouldn't let them do it, though I never give weight bearing bones as recreational chews either, too dense-teeth breakage would be my first concern, then the splinters. I give fresh knuckle bones that are spongier and full of cartiledge.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Dog's stomachs can handle a lot. If they really stink...throw them away. They can probably eat them forever, but they just get too yucky! Breath and all... ya know? I smell 'em and if they are rank, I toss 'em.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

I use fresh knuckle bones, let her chew them up for a few days than when they dry out too much I usually toss them. Usually costs less than a $1 each so not a huge deal if I am throwing them out too early.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Upon closer inspection (and Google), it appears as though it is a knuckle bone :hammer:
He seems to enjoy it more today than yesterday 
Luckily it rained a bit last night and today so I think that kept it wet... Maybe I'll let him enjoy it a little while longer and store it properly next time.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Upon closer inspection (and Google), it appears as though it is a knuckle bone :hammer:
> He seems to enjoy it more today than yesterday
> Luckily it rained a bit last night and today so I think that kept it wet... Maybe I'll let him enjoy it a little while longer and store it properly next time.


The smell will tell. Kinda like, "the poops tell no lies."


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog had femur bones from day one.
he was 9 weeks old when i got him.

the bones lay around the house for weeks at
a time and so far it's been ok.

a bone laying in the sun, i'm thinking once
the meat is off of it and the marrow is
out of it it's ok. i don't know that for a fact.



Jax's Mom said:


> I got Jax a huge raw cow femur yesterday from the butcher.
> He worked on it a bit yesterday and it's been baking in the sun all day today.
> Is it still good?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I let jake have his until he loses interest then I put it back in the freezer. I would not leave it laying around outside in the heat...seems like asking for trouble to me.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I have my pack a bunch of beef ribs (raw of course) and some knuckle bones last week. The meat was stripped off the ribs within just a few minutes (more like hours with the Cresteds) and the knuckle bones were just as clean.

This morning I got tired of stepping on bones so I threw them out.

There is an ostrich leg somewhere out in our field that has been out there for over a YEAR! The dogs find it, gnaw on it then lose interest and move on to something else.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> There is an ostrich leg somewhere out in our field that has been out there for over a YEAR! The dogs find it, gnaw on it then lose interest and move on to something else.


Oh Lauri, I can just imagine a trip to the ER and the story starting something like this. 

Nurse: Excuse me ma'am, but how exactly did you break your leg and get a black eye?
You: Well, I was playing with my dogs in our yard and I was running and tripped over an ostrich leg.
Nurse: An ostrich leg?
You: well, technically it was just the femur from the leg.
Nurse: Oh....ok make so much more sense. 

Nurse turns to the doctor and whispers, " well that is the most creative story to hide getting beat up I have heard in a while. 

Next thing you know the police will be at your door to question your husband, and who know what will happen next.

Sure you still want to have that conversation piece in the yard.

lol :laugh:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

HA! That fits right in there with the time I was behind our barn, butchering rabbits, when our neighbor came over.

I walked around the barn, wearing my butchering apron (lots of old and new blood stains on it) and carrying a very LARGE cleaver in my bloody hands.

The neighbor took one look at me and immediately asked where my husband was!! :wild:


----------

